# Pack Mount



## cole3bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Super cool


----------



## Reloader403 (Jun 2, 2019)

I effin love that, work of art. My next whitetail will be that way.


----------



## Dylanhaapala717 (11 mo ago)

I just sent that to my brother who is a taxidermist! Hopefully he can get one or his customers to do something like that!


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

7


----------



## Dgundy (10 mo ago)

These are cool mounts, i like it. I have one of these pack mounts, but of a blacktail i killed. Deffinetly something different in the trophy room.


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## lovespell9 (May 5, 2021)

MountNMan57 said:


> Customer decided he wanted to go with a pack style mount instead of a shoulder mount. Pack is made of birch with beaver chews on the ends.
> View attachment 7560297


I love this!


----------



## Bcordell486 (Jul 7, 2020)

That’s a sweet mount. I may have to get one done like that some day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

That looks awesome! Like straight out of an old trapper’s cabin. I might have to get something like that done if I ever manage to shoot something worth putting on the wall!!!!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Awesome buck and mount!


----------



## Huntthat (Nov 19, 2010)

Those always turn out cool


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Sweet!


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Super cool mount


----------



## Brandon_cann (2 mo ago)

Bcordell486 said:


> That’s a sweet mount. I may have to get one done like that some day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s an awesome mount for a big woods buck


----------



## Squatch92 (2 mo ago)

Great mount!


----------

